# Are you not taking your child out when it's cold?



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

I ask because a neighbor of mine (she's really nice and I know she meant well) saw me leaving our building today and reminded me that it's really chilly out and told me it's not the best weather to be taking DD outside. A friend I hadn't spoken to in a while called me on Monday and I told her I'd just gotten inside from taking DD to play in the snow and she was mortified that I'd take her out in this cold. She said I shouldn't have taken her out in this weather. I find this so odd. Do people in Buffalo hibernate until it warms up?

DD and I are always bundled up well when the weather requires it. I'm someone who really, really doesn't like the cold (for me 40 degrees is more like 30) but I never let the cold prevent me from doing things and going places. I can't imagine being cooped up inside all winter because of the cold.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

We are outside rain, sleet, snow and cold. It is rarely what I would consider "too cold" to be out in the fresh air and we live in New England.







I just don't get it.


----------



## Bebe's Mom (Jun 10, 2010)

I took DD out today for the first time in a couple of days. It was around 45 degrees outside. The only reason I haven't taken her out is because the wind was gusting up to 45 mph..and the wind chill was 18 degrees Fahrenheit. If I don't take her outside she gets extremely cranky because she is bored. Usually her dad takes her out with him, he likes to be out in the cold more than I do. As long as she is properly dressed, I don't see what the problem is. If it is really cold, like below 40, we usually only stay out for a little bit, but she loves to be outside, and we would both be miserable if we didn't go out. If it is raining, sometimes I take her to the children's gym to blow off some steam.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't get it either. I didn't go out yesterday because I wasn't feeling so hot but today, I couldn't not go out. DD and I schlepped over the mounds of snow in our neighborhood to walk to the grocery store. Dressed warm and it felt good. I'm convinced I feel better because I got some fresh air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> We are outside rain, sleet, snow and cold. It is rarely what I would consider "too cold" to be out in the fresh air and we live in New England.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I live in Canada and if we didn't go outside in the winter we'd go crazy!!!!! It has to be really cold for us to not go outside because it's "too cold". Sometimes we don't use our car because of bad weather and road conditions, but that doesn't stop us from playing outside.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

My school aged kids play outside in all weather, appropriately dressed. I won't go out with the baby (except to and from the car) if it's below 20 out. It's just too cold for *me*. It was 35 yesterday and we all went on a nice walk.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Temperatures were in the teens yesterday (Farenheit) and warmer but still below freezing today & DS and I had a wonderful time both days playing out in the snow. It wouldn't occur to me that it's 'too cold' to be outside, except maybe for a newborn or something (not that I'd stay inside with a newborn, just be more cautious...) I do tend to take DS out much less & for shorter amounts of time because no one is out & about so we get lonely. Plus it's a pain getting all bundled up & sometimes I'm lazy, though I still make an effort to go out to play at least a little most days (and we go SOMEWHERE, indoors or out, pretty much every single day, I hate being cooped up!)


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

People in *Buffalo* are getting on your case for going outside in the cold (my whole family lives in Buffalo, and I live a couple of cities down the Thruway)? Really







? Do they not realize that the winter has barely started, and you'll literally go insane if good parenting requires staying inside for the duration of cold weather? 30 degrees isn't even that cold-- practically sub-tropical compared to what it'll be like outside a month from now!

I wouldn't worry about it-- as long as everybody is dressed appropriately for the weather (or you at least have warm stuff with you, lest an independent-minded toddler declare that she Does. Not. Need. A. Coat. and then change her mind). Enjoy the snow!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

my pedi said its way too cold to take out a child my DD's age right now...

I take her out but for short periods of time...just to play

I don't not do errands or anything like that.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

We live in a warm climate, but we enjoy snow vacations and spend nearly the whole time outside playing in the snow. I know several people who live in cold climates and none of them seem to shy away from spending time outdoors in the winter. I don't like being outside in freezing rain or really harsh wind, but if it's an otherwise nice day and is just cold out (and assuming we had all the appropriate cold-weather clothing) I can't imagine needing to stay indoors.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I stop taking my kids out for non-necessary reasons if and when the temperatures reach about 5 below. But that's mostly because I don't enjoy that kind of cold. But that only rarely happens here in NJ, anyway. Our typical winter days hover between 20 and 40, and we'll go out freely at those temperatures. And in places where it gets a lot colder, people still go out-- of course they do. You just have to be sure and dress appropriately. I'd go nuts if we had to stay inside all the time.

I think there are a lot of people who still hang onto the idea that it's cold weather that causes colds and flu. This is a very persistent cultural myth we have. I had a student of mine whose mother told me that him having a cold was all his fault, because he refuses to put his gloves on when she tells him to.


----------



## oaktreemama (Oct 12, 2010)

We go out in all weather. I won't do long walks with him if it is less then 10 degrees and windy because of the wind chill.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

it is -29F today. My oldest & the girl she is babysitting went sledding for approx 45 minutes.

I have always taken my kids out on errands when it is super cold. It is ridiculous not to. If we didn't go outside we would do NOTHING for 4-5MONTHS.

When it is colder than today they don't normally go play outside as the risk of frostbite increases.

We have had days where they've walked to school(5minutes if they aren't doddling) when it has been cold enough for skin to freeze in 1 minute.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We don't really have a choice on not going outside in the cold. DS1 is 8 and goes to school and out to recess no matter what the weather is. We have to go places. Even when we had our first really cold snap (below 0F) we still went out to play, we just couldn't miss out on all that snow!


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

It's minus 10 right now. It has been minus zero, both day and night, for over a month straight. Will be another month, or two, or three, before all the snow melts. Exactly how would that work - not going out?

Put it this way - snow in Florida or Arizona, I'd say stop the press and don't do a thing - except enjoy it. Anywhere else, get on with your life.


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

It's not the cold, it is that some people just think children can't deal with the elements (and that appropriate outside wear for growing children is a waste of money). Where we live it doesn't really get cold (8-12 deg C in winter), but it is often very windy, and it rains. Most kids I've known here do not have rainwear, and if they do, they have one of those quite hard plastic coats, with things sticking out of them, dressed like a ladybird, butterfly or dinosaur, with matching gumboots. Not really practical for a 2 yo, so doesn't work very well. Most kids only have fleece jackets or jerseys, no windproof jackets. Not that you need to have big expensive things, DD has wooly or thick cotton jerseys, a wool jacket, knitted wool leggings and a rain suits. It worked even in Sweden, when we had 3 months of snow up to to the window ledges. We got our rainwear in Europe, btw, good rainwear for kids is rare here. Also,parents don't want to go out and feel cold. As a result, in winter kids are often not outside for days. Parents would be angry if schools and day care facilities let kids go out in the rain.

We're lucky, we attend a Steiner playgroup, where we're out for the first half of the morning whatever the weather, and the kids (and parents) are expected to wear appropriate clothes.


----------



## petey44 (Nov 6, 2008)

Seriously, how do people think people in the Arctic Circle live??? That whole "being out in the cold gives you a cold" thing really bugs me. How does that even make sense?? We live in Maryland, so it doesn't get really cold here, which means we go out all the time with just the basics (cheap winter coat, mittens, hat). But a lot of my family lives in Vermont, and they're outside all the time in the winter. My cousin's husband takes their 4 oldest boys (all under 12) hunting in the winter, from Vermont to Maine, for long periods of time, and they seem pretty healthy to me!!


----------



## curiouscanadian (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I would, if DS would cooperate!









" I live in Canada and if we didn't go outside in the winter we'd go crazy!!!!!"

Yes, yes, we are going crazy! (And it's only December!!!)


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

Well, we live in NYC, and going outside is part and parcel of maintaining sanity. I would be surprised if upstate people warned of us cold weather, considering they constantly admonish us for our wussiness when it dumps two feet of snow here in the city. Let the busy bodies dote and complain. We NEED to get outside this apartment to avoid a Troy, Dunkirk, Battle of the Bulge.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

If it's cold enough to worry about frostbite, I try to wait for dh to get home before i go out so at least the littler one doesn't have to go out with me. Otherwise, I don't worry about weather. I take even young babies out in the cold.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

We go out at least for a short walk and to play outside even when it is very cold. I can't imagine staying cooped up all the time. We do always bundle up and wear appropriate gear.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

I've never kept my children inside because it is too cold. The only weather that keeps my children inside is lightening or tornado sirens.

(I've had several parents at school say they do not think children should go outside at school if it is below freezing. So I guess they do not think children should play in snow?







)


----------



## Smidge (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't like taking the kids out if it's below 10 degrees. But that's b/c it hurts my face


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

We go out in all kinds of weather.


----------



## thelocaldialect (Jan 18, 2009)

I live in Beijing and Chinese people are really obsessive about keeping their kids out of the elements. Every time I take the kids out in the winter I get comments about how cold it is and how the kids shouldn't be out. Every time. People here are also firm believers in the theory that cold, and especially the wind, can cause colds.

I do tend to avoid going out when it is super cold just because I'm a wimp and I hate it. I grew up in the South so the when it gets down to -12C like it was the other day, with strong winds, I'm pretty miserable. But I recognize that the kids can't stay inside for three months, they'd go crazy, so we make an effort to go out and do stuff, even if it is only for a short amount of time.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AislinCarys*
> 
> Most kids I've known here do not have rainwear ... good rainwear for kids is rare here.


Ha -- I just had to crack up at these comments coming from someone who lives in a town called Wellington of all things.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

We go outside in all kinds of weather including the cold. One of my goals as a parent is to raise my DD so she does NOT fear the cold.

I'm surprised a pediatrician would say it's too cold for children. It seems to me that lots of LO's don't get cold so easily -- they have these great little heating systems and they do just fine in the cold. It's the adults who get cold -- not the kids.


----------



## ancoda (Oct 17, 2005)

We avoid the cold if there is lots of wind. We also do not stay out very long at a time with our 3 and 5 year old, because they get cold quickly. Our 8 year old loves to play outside in the snow and does for long periods of time. He was in and out of the house for most of the day today, and it was about 34 today.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I grew up in Minnesota. We didn't have outdoor recess if it was well below zero. That's below zero Fahrenheit, or about -18 C. I remember going downhill skiing when it was -17 F (-28 C). It probably wasn't the smartest thing my dad ever did with us, but it was fun and there was no one else on the slopes!

If your child is appropriately dressed and doesn't stay outside too long after getting wet, it's fine.

I find the pacific NW winter weather much harder to deal with. There is only so much you can do in the rain.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

My dd loved playing outside in the snow and cold when she was younger. We dressed properly. I always went out with her because she would keep playing even if she lost a mitten or something.

I don't know what too cold is. I think there is a point where it can be too cold to be out for long with wind and such but 30 degrees doesn't seem that cold.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

We go out if we feel like it and stay in if we don't. I don't see what the big deal is. DS is old enough to decide that for himself. Well not if we need to run errands or whatever, but to play. He doesn't ask often in the winter, but sometimes a romp in the snow is just what he needs. We don't take DD out much because of her health problems, but I have no issues with it if we need to go somewhere. It's supposed to be unseasonably warm the next 2 days and we are going to take the kids to see the zoo lights. It will probably be in the high 30's this evening.

I don't think it's healthy to huddle up ALL winter. Even 10 minutes outside can be refreshing, or just walking from through the parking lot to get to the grocery store.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

How cold is it? Because your pediatrician is full of "something." Your DD isn't a newborn, for goodness sake. He/she probably just doesn't like being cold.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> my pedi said its way too cold to take out a child my DD's age right now...
> 
> ...


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magali*
> 
> I live in Canada and if we didn't go outside in the winter we'd go crazy!!!!! It has to be really cold for us to not go outside because it's "too cold". Sometimes we don't use our car because of bad weather and road conditions, but that doesn't stop us from playing outside.


definitely! i don't drive so i purposely bought a jogging stroller b/c the big tires can manage the snow. i bundle my boys up in snowsuits and cover the stroller with a weather shield and away we go. however, i'm amazed by how ppl respond to extreme weather (winter and summer!!) i rarely see ppl walking anywhere, even kids, in this town. parents drive kids everywhere, no one walks places. it's sad. some kids i see now and then but generally, i'm alone on the streets. no wonder they don't do a good job clearing the sidewalks. i saw some parents walking ONCE when it was a mild fall day. ONCE!! ugh. it's 1 k to school so DS walks that 1 k home after i pick him up. kids who live a block or 2 away get picked up and it's astounding to me.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, we go out no matter what. I don't want my children to fear the cold (and for us, it's really nothing to fear as long as you're dressed for it). Plus, this part of the country is basically a winter playground and I can't imagine missing out on all the fun just because of an arbitrary number on the thermometer! I took DS out yesterday in about two feet of blowing, drifting snow for a long walk and then some time trying to repair his front yard snowman (which collapsed during a recent and unseasonable few days of above-freezing temperatures).

On really cold days, we don't stay out very long but we still go out. I have a fleece pouch sling for DB and a babywearing coat that keep us toasty on even the coldest days.

The key is dressing for it. If you have the right clothes and gear, cold weather can be really fun.


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

LOL. I live in SC and we are spoiled. This cold snapped was awful! I don't so much mind the low temps, I HATE the wind. We don't have the attire here to deal with it!!!


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

We go out in any weather. If it is really cold, we just stick close to home instead of walking to the park, so we don't have a long walk home with frozen fingers. Not a big deal at all!


----------



## Midwitch (Feb 17, 2007)

We go out everyday, all year. When dd was a baby she would be in her wrap t2t under my winterjacket and axtra woolen wraps







, but now that she is 4 she just gets dressed warm and then we go play in the snow.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

sledding


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

If we didn't go outside once the temperature dropped below freezing, we'd be stuck indoors from late October/earlyNovember to late march/early April. Staying indoors is just not an option here, unless you want to go mental. I follow our school's guidelines for deciding if it's too cold to go outside to play. If the air temp or combined air temp/windchill is colder than -27C/-17F, we don't go outside. Having said that, I will let my older 2 go out to play for a bit on a sunny, calm -30C day as the sun combined with the physical activity will keep them quite warm. When DS2 was a baby, we walked my oldest to and from kindergarten daily following the same cold weather guidelines as the school. I put DS2 in a fleece bunting w/wool socks and mitts on, put on the fleece inner of my parka, put DS2 in the Ergo on my chest and then zipped up my windproof shell over both of us. He was always toasty warm. We still walk to school most days and DS2 (now 2.5) happily walks along, properly dressed for the weather.

This idea that babies/toddlers can't go out when it's below freezing just blows my mind. My kids will happily spend the afternoon outside in -20C weather, coming in not b/c they're cold but b/c they have to pee and it's too much of a PITA, in their opinion, to get bundled back up again.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Llyra*
> 
> I think there are a lot of people who still hang onto the idea that it's cold weather that causes colds and flu. This is a very persistent cultural myth we have. I had a student of mine whose mother told me that him having a cold was all his fault, because he refuses to put his gloves on when she tells him to.


The woman who cuts DS' hair tried to tell him that being wet/cold causes colds, and he wouldn't let go of asking for a real explanation. She got so flustered by it because she couldn't explain why. "That's just the way it is. Everyone knows that!"

We live in the Midwest. I'm from the Deep South. We're not in a particularly bad area for winter weather, though it's about as far into "cold" territory as I would choose to live. I have to make myself go outside in the cold. I'd say below about 40, and I really could stay inside. It's just that it's insidious for everyone's mental health, and for me, I slowly feel worse and worse until I'm just in a terrible place all the time. Since I know that, I make a concerted effort to go outside for a few minutes everyday even when the temps are in single digits.


----------



## poorlittlefish (Jul 20, 2008)

We don't really go out much to play when it is below 10 or so. I live in MN and it takes me 15mins to get my daughter dressed up to play outside and then she is out there for 10mins freezing her butt off before she wants to go in. I will run errands and things but would prefer to leave the baby (6mos) at home for those. I've lived in MN my whole like and don't feel the need to be outside if I am going to be cold and miserable the whole time. Plus, I work so by the time we would get outside it is pitch black.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

We don't go outside if it's too cold. It's just not fun. Where I live, though, normal dead of winter (like now) highs are in the 50s, with lows around 30.

Like a PP said, we don't really have good winter wear. We don't need it frequently, so we don't have much. A fleece jacket, as well as a "heavy coat" that my midwestern relatives would consider a spring/fall jacket. For something that they wear infrequently (we stay inside due to weather maybe 10 days a year?), it doesn't seem worth it. Plus, it never gets really cold and stays cold forever here. We might have 2-3 days of cold, then it'll be back up in the 50s and sunny. So, we never hibernate for long.

Now, talk to me about staying inside in the summer! I about loose my ever-loving mind come August.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

We go out as long as it's not colder than -10 C (14 F) with the little kids. We take wind into concideration here, but it's not very windy, so it's not often an issue. (Also the limits daycares and such follows.)

One of the kiddos can't be out when it below -5 C (23 F) due to medical stuff though, so one of us stays inside with her.

And this is to play outside.

If we're going somewhere, and just going to the bus or something, it can be colder.

Living on the ice berg, we have plenty of good winter gear, I can't imagine being without and being stuck inside all winter.

We're generally outside playing in all sorts of weather, it's not dangerous. I don't get this whole "keeping the kids inside because it's raining" or "chilly" thing.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Canadian here who grew up in Northern Ontario. We played outside whatever the weather. If we had to wait for it to be above freezing we would be stuck inside for a good four months some years.

We just bundle up....besides I find you get pretty conditioned to the cool weather.


----------



## Diane B (Mar 15, 2004)

Another Minnesotan here...I generally hate being outside if it's below about 15 degrees F, but that doesn't mean my daughter, who is much less bothered, needs to stay in. Her day care and now her school take kids outside down to about 0 degrees F, and I will also send her to play outside with other kids and their parents who are much more hardy than me! I'm happy to serve the hot chocolate when they all come back inside.


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

well if we stayed inside all winter *I'd* go nuts the kids seriously need that running around. However we live in CA so its not like its sub zero here but it has been in the lower 30's. I do however dress them very well for outside in warm layers. We wouldnt go outside in wet weather or weather that could be dangerous (i.e slick roads/pavement) plus I usually wait until the sun has come out a bit to dry off the grass and such. I dont take the baby out though (2mo) just back and forth to the car.


----------



## lingon (Aug 8, 2007)

One of the things I loved about living in Sweden was that many people really did believe the old saying "there's no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothing". I do make an effort to go outside every day, it is critical for our mental health. And now that my child is verbal, she can tell me if her toes or fingers hurt, so I don't worry about being out long in the cold. If it's under 15F, her hands can get cold if she's not being super active - but if she had any thicker mittens, she wouldn't be able to move. So I guess it's hand temperature that limits our time outside - but putting the mittens on the radiator a bit before heading out helps a lot.


----------



## AnaB (Jan 4, 2011)

I am originally from Russia and now live in New England. I was unfortunately not given the opportunity to be conditioned to the winters when I was a child, now I'm always cold, no matter what I wear. I try to get outside with my two year old if it is slightly below freezing or warmer. When it is above 40, we practically live outside, we love the outdoors. Two weeks ago I was feeling adventurous and took my daughter and husband outside in a blizzard to sled in our neighborhood (I can't quite explain where my common sense was). Now we've been sick with a cold for 2+ weeks. So we're taking it easy, but I miss the fresh air! As soon as it is more or less above freezing and the sun is out, we'll be outside


----------



## wookumus (Sep 16, 2009)

We go outside regularly unless it's a full-on deluge or white-out. DS seems to be invigorated by it, as are we. We are able to bundle him up very well except for his face and his little hands get cold with wool mittens and hidden inside the long sleeve of his fleece bodysuit and/or snowsuit. Any advice?


----------



## SkyMomma (Jul 13, 2006)

My husband (grew up in Denmark & Utah, winter backpacking afficianado) says that there's no such thing as bad weather, just insufficient gear. We are out in all kinds of weather, but I really do think that having the right clothes makes all the difference! Most of our best stuff has been hand-me downs, but we always supplement when needed -- DS1 got really good winter boots, wicking long underwear, and snow gloves under the tree for xmas. DS2 got felted wool legging that I made out of an old sweater. DH & I also have good, warm, waterproof stuff. I think parents tend to neglect their own warm gear & need to go in even before the kids do. All that being said, my toddler really doesn't like strong winds. We still go out, but he won't stay out too long if the wind is really blowing. DS1, though, could spend the entire day outside, regardless of the weather.

Cold, windy, dry is a little tough. We take walks places or head to the woods for a hike. But we love snow! Instant plaything, sledding, shoveling, snowforts, Yay!


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonegirl*
> 
> Canadian here who grew up in Northern Ontario. We played outside whatever the weather. If we had to wait for it to be above freezing we would be stuck inside for a good four months some years.
> 
> We just bundle up....besides I find you get pretty conditioned to the cool weather.


I laugh when I see these threads because what do people like that think about what we do up here where it's really cold. In the Soo and Thunder Bay it gets cold. -40 in the bay is not particularly unusual and cold weather isn't something that last a couple of days, it last months. As a kid we used to stay out late in the freezing bitter cold playing on huge mountains of snow in the backyard. It's not possible to hibernate for the entire winter. If you're dressed appropriately you'll be toasty warm.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

We go outside in all types of weather. We live in New England, so if I were to avoid the cold we'd be spending most of the year inside







I just make sure DS is dressed appropriately and out we go.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

I live in Toronto, Canada and lived in Winnipeg for a while. I am quite happy taking DD out to play if it is -10celcius (14 F) and above - to me that is pretty warm for the winter. Once it gets much below that I am not as eager to go out and play for long periods of time.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> We are outside rain, sleet, snow and cold. It is rarely what I would consider "too cold" to be out in the fresh air and we live in New England.
> 
> ...












I LOVE snowstorms. Today, with a foot of snow on the ground, my kids are chomping at the bit to go outside and play. And when they do, it's MOMMY ALONE TIME!









I plan on sipping glass of wine and knitting in my rocking chair next to the window where I can see them play. It will be quiet...so blessedly quiet.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

That sounds like heaven! We had a couple big snowstorms in December, and that is exactly how it went - I helped the kids bundle up and get out in the snow, and then I had peace and quiet in the house for at least an hour.

Over New Years, we had unusually warm weather, and all of the snow melted. I've been waiting ever since for a nice big storm to get the kids excited about going out again. Unfortunately it hasn't come yet, and they just don't stay out very long on their own when it's in the teens but there is no snow to play in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Boudicca~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Boudicca~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I have roasted garlic white bean stew simmering on the stove and am waiting for the last batch of whole wheat/flax seed choc. chip and walnut cookies to come out of the oven and then we are heading out in the "blizzard". We have about 8 inches and are expecting another 6-8! Can you say snowman??? Love the coldweather


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Ooh! Any chance you'd want to share the recipe for the stew? I am kind of stumped on what to make today.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Heres the link to recipe but I am using ham stock instead of water and will be adding cut up ham during the last 15 minutes or so. It is SO SO good, my kitchen smells amazing right now

http://www.farmgirlfare.com/2006/03/garlic-lovers-white-bean-soup.html

edited to add: you don't have to soak the beans if you don't have the time, just increase the simmering/cooking time.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Haha you know what I googled recipes for that stew and I found that one you are using. I am doing a quick soak for the beans and I'm about to walk next door to my landlord's house to buy some beer from her so I can make the beer bread to go with it


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohhh that soup looks DELICIOUS. I just sent DH the link & I'm hoping he'll make it for dinner!!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy*
> 
> Ohhh that soup looks DELICIOUS. I just sent DH the link & I'm hoping he'll make it for dinner!!


I know! Thank you HollyBearsMom for putting this out there!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I had no beer for the beer bread so I am VERY jealous. I made a basic rustic italian bread-really crusty to soak up the stew when we finally sit down and eat!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

OMG, our neighbors just knocked on our door with a six pack as a thank you for sending our plow guy to do the end of their driveway! Its Harpoon IPA, my fave. Beer bread here we come! Thankfully the ciabatta freezes well. Woo hoo!!

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow, that was timely! Cool!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

I know how cool was that? Especially cause our plow guy was there a few hours ago! Or course now i feel like I need to make 2 loaves and walk when over to them, LOL!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow!! Hmm I'm hoping someone randomly knocks on our door with a box of GF bread mix. Apparently we ran out of gluten-free flour so I am having my soup sans bread  Oh well, still will be yummy!!


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

We only stay in on days when I'm feeling too lazy to bundle us up, or if one of us is feeling under the weather. I don't worry about DD getting too cold because she rides on my back, under my coat and *screeches* if wind so much as blows in and touches her face. She absolutely has no interest in walking in or playing in the snow, ha ha, so it's strictly a matter of walking from one place to another, and I don't really mind now since we can cover more ground faster if she rides than walks. I wonder what I'll do when she gets to big to carry? Hopefully by then she'll be interested in walking around.


----------

